
Why “The system” is rigged, and how to fix it - BatFastard
http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevedenning/2016/01/23/why-the-system-is-rigged/#5e3482c98223
======
BatFastard
Great in depth article. But it doesn't address corruption in the government,
or wealth inequality. Which are two other contributing factors in our current
dilemma.

